# TV in the Bedroom



## jknightwi (Jul 23, 2008)

Good idea or not a good idea ?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Depends on what you want.

It has always been my view that the bedroom is for sleep and sex. Not even for arguing...

We had TV in our room for 5 months after I had surgery and was on bedrest and then the TV just stayed in there...and we realized our sexlife was almost gone.

TV was put into the den next day.


----------



## HomeFrontDadAndMore (Sep 12, 2013)

jknightwi said:


> Good idea or not a good idea ?


HORRIBLE IDEA. Toss it and the laptops/pads out. It's an escape from one's S and if you're in a busy household (kids & work) it saps what ever remaining couple time there is.


----------



## jknightwi (Jul 23, 2008)

that_girl said:


> Depends on what you want.
> 
> It has always been my view that the bedroom is for sleep and sex. Not even for arguing...
> 
> ...


My significant other was in the same situation. Back surgery about 5 years ago and the TV was in her bedroom. She had another occurrence and another back surgery last year and now it is the norm that evenings are laying in bed watching TV and resting by 7 pm. She has another bigger TV in the living room but she never uses it. I live with her every other week because of my children from a divorce 3 years ago. If I move in permanently I am wondering how hard it is going to be getting that TV out of there.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My STBXW used the "sleeping and sex" saying to me. That sounded fine. Till I realized one of those two slots was still available for use...

I have a big tv in my bedroom. When my SO moves in, we'll be replacing it with a smaller one, in an armoire so we can close the door on it. We enjoy watching tv naked, in fact...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Probably very difficult to get the TV out of there. Back surgery has got to be debilitating. She probably just wants to be comfortable in bed and watch TV. I get that.

I guess you can have rules about it. TV off at 9pm. Or something.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

PBear said:


> My STBXW used the "sleeping and sex" saying to me. That sounded fine. Till I realized one of those two slots was still available for use...
> 
> I have a big tv in my bedroom. When my SO moves in, we'll be replacing it with a smaller one, in an armoire so we can close the door on it. We enjoy watching tv naked, in fact...
> 
> ...


 Having the TV able to be hidden is a great idea.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

that_girl said:


> Having the TV able to be hidden is a great idea.


I hope that helps. She uses it as "background noise" to fall asleep to. I don't have issues falling asleep, just staying asleep. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, you'll have a hard time staying asleep if that TV is on all night. I read that the light from the TV is bad for sleep...


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

We have one. I used to think it was a horrible idea, but now that we have a house full of relatives living with us, it's the only place I sometimes have to watch anything!!

I also turn the morning news on every morning while I get ready for work. Gets my brain working.

I could really take it or leave it. It only interferes with other things if you let it. Just like a TV anywhere else in the house.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

I used to love having a TV in the bedroom, but found I slept far better without it. My mind needs time to wind down before going to sleep, so I prefer not to have one in the bedroom.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

While I could see that a tv in the bedroom in the case of convalescence or long term illness would be a good idea.

Bedroom= nookie and sleep.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

I've never had a tv in the bedroom. I love tv, but it never occurred to me to put it there even though my condo came wired for cable in each room. 

Am I missing out on something? I don't have kids so my place is my own and don't need to get away from anyone to watch tv.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

that_girl said:


> Well, you'll have a hard time staying asleep if that TV is on all night. I read that the light from the TV is bad for sleep...


She uses a sleep timer to shut it off after 60 min. It's going to be a bit of a change getting used to sleeping in the same bed as someone else again regularly. At least I've got the kids' bunk beds in the other room... She snores! 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

norajane said:


> I've never had a tv in the bedroom. I love tv, but it never occurred to me to put it there even though my condo came wired for cable in each room.
> 
> Am I missing out on something? I don't have kids so my place is my own and don't need to get away from anyone to watch tv.


Honestly, I prefer watching tv in my bedroom instead of on the couch. But I don't watch much. And very rarely turn it on if I can't sleep. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

I think it depends on your habits and the setup of your home. In my last place, I got a TV to put in my bedroom simply because the bedrooms were upstairs and the living room was downstairs. Like one of the previous posters, I like to have the news on while I get ready in the morning. Sometimes I'll have the TV on while I'm putting away laundry and stuff too. Now I'm in a flat and it's kind of overkill to have a TV in the living area and 10 feet away in the bedroom. I have insomnia pretty often, so I try not to go to bed until I'm actually ready to sleep and try not to turn on the TV to "kill time" at night. Nothing is more frustrating than FINALLY getting to sleep only to be jarred awake at 3:00 am to some blaring infomercial! 

It hasn't had much impact on couple time for me though. I think all of one time has the TV ever been on at night while my BF was over. He wasn't feeling well so we went to bed WAY early. He took his knockout drops and I snuggled him while he went to sleep and watched TV til I was tired. Otherwise it's just convenient on work mornings.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

We are installing one for my wife.

We have Direct TV [ Latin America] and she's not really interested in most of the channels they offer [ which I like.]

So we are installing one in the bedroom that is Netflix compatible. She prefers Netflix.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

No TV in the bedroom! We use the bed for sleep and sex, and sometimes reading after sex until we fall asleep.

When we do watch TV, we're usually cuddling and fondling each other, and end up in the bedroom anyway.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

It may not matter either way. I don't remember not having a TV in the bedroom but we never watch it anyway so it depends on if one of you will become a bed potato or not.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

LOL 'a bed potato'


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

Depends on your bedroom. Ours has a small sitting area with a divan and a TV. It's also useful to have while getting ready for work in the morning (traffic, weather, etc.). But no watching TV while in bed!


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Hook up a video camera to it and...


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

We have one in our bedroom and we still have sex.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EntirelyDifferent (Nov 30, 2012)

I have a TV connected to my computer in the bedroom now. It has netflix on it, and a dvd player, but it really hasn't effected all that much. I guess maybe it depends on the couple? Neither of us is really into TV anyway, and its easy to shut it down.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

When I last had a tv in the room I watched the news in the morning. (wife worked early mornings) After a month or so I started getting pretty depressed. Nothing like waking up to last nights shootings and domestic disturbances.
MN


----------



## sittingonthedock (Jun 23, 2014)

Never wanted a TV in the bedroom (not a TV person), for many of the reasons cited above. But my XH could not fall asleep without a TV on. Myself I like no noise and darkness, and a fan's white noise is a bonus!

Needless to say XH started falling asleep on the couch night after night. Not good. So I put a small one in the bedroom, we watched porn on it a few times, and he still ended up falling asleep on the couch--naps during the day. Come to think of it, the TV wasn't the problem, he was.

Moral of the story, we are now divorced after 27 years of marriage..I couldn't be happier! Funny aside, my new place came with a TV suspended in the top corner--never turned it on. Ever.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

jknightwi said:


> Good idea or not a good idea ?


This is what hubs and I did for a while. We have a TV in our bedroom and looked forward to "Friday Fun Night", we called it. We had 4 kids at home at the time and wanted to revitalize date night on a budget. We would rent a movie, order a fav take out...Chinese, Subway, whatever and our fav "adult beverages". We would give the kids pizza and tell them what time to go to bed and we would lock ourselves in the bedroom for about 4 hrs. We would eat/drink/have sex/and watch a movie....it was the best idea we ever came up with

Our kids are a lot older now and we can go out a lot more...

So I think that is a positive of having a TV in the bedroom....JMHO


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

We have a T.V. in the bedroom and we still have sex and sleep just fine.


----------



## Aspydad (Oct 17, 2013)

We have one in the bedroom. Mainly watch Fox News - I have a crush on Megan Kelly and my wife likes Hannity. Hannity actually puts me to sleep. Sometimes try to watch end of ball game but I never make it and fall asleep every time so don't do that much. Of course if we are going to have fun that night, no TV until finsihed.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

We have one in the bedroom. Hasn't affected our sex life one way or the other. As was previously stated, it only affects it if you let it. Most of the time, we watch out in the living room, with the rest of the family. On rare occasions, one or both of us will watch something in the bedroom, if we aren't interested in what's on the TV in the living room.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Before I got married I thought a T.V. in the bedroom was cool. My future wife read an article in Cosmo or something stating that couples with TV's in the bedroom have less sex. She said she didn't want one in ours, and I said okay. What man would fight for a TV in the bedroom when your future wife says without one you'll get laid more???? I didn't. For the record she was right. Without it we talked more, cuddled more, and other stuff too when in bed.


----------



## Mrs.Sav (Mar 13, 2014)

we have one in the bedroom. I would usually go into the bedroom and watch what i want to watch if hubby is on the TV in the living room watching sports. It allows both of us to watch what we want to watch. Whenever he wants to have sex, he'll come into the bedroom and just shut the tv off. I find it a turn on when he does that!


----------



## daffodilly (Oct 3, 2011)

Mrs.Sav said:


> we have one in the bedroom. I would usually go into the bedroom and watch what i want to watch if hubby is on the TV in the living room watching sports. It allows both of us to watch what we want to watch. Whenever he wants to have sex, he'll come into the bedroom and just shut the tv off. I find it a turn on when he does that!


We had an extra TV we put in the bedroom since there was no where else to put it...having a teenager in the house, we turn on the news at night to muffle the sounds when we're having sex 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

daffodilly said:


> We had an extra TV we put in the bedroom since there was no where else to put it...having a teenager in the house, we turn on the news at night to muffle the sounds when we're having sex
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We do the same thing, lol.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

IDK

We have a tv, (with premium cable package) a wii u, I pads, I phones, I pods, desktop computer with dual screens, Nintendo 3ds's, Xbox 360, blu ray player with a library of movies, weights and a workout bench, stacks of mags, books, book shelves stuffed full of collectibles, and somewhere a couple of cameras, and a beginnings of a "toy" box, and various snacks stashed. 

We have a rockin sex life. Our tv is always on. Dosent stop me from getting in his pants. Our room is our oasis from the world. 

We were talking about the perfect bedroom and it would have a counter, a microwave, a mini fridge, a toaster, a popcorn maker (cuz really, who wants to leave early in the movie to make popcorn), and a blender for milk shakes, a huge toy box, and a rack for various outfits and shoes. 

But back to reality as long as it's clean, I don't care if we have a wall of TVs. Having things in the bedroom can not make me desire sex any less, but maybe since I'm a SAHM, I have designed the room around my daytime needs. If I didn't have things in our room, I would prob watch porn on my phone and play with my vibe....lol, or be very bored.


----------



## ticktock33 (Jun 6, 2014)

I think it's probably a bad idea to have a tv in the bedroom. Or laptops and what other devices there are. 

Although when we have our own place, I doubt that will happen. We are online nearly 24/7. I would like to be disconnected to the world though. I actually talked to my husband last night, no tv or internet and it was nice.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Pandakiss said:


> IDK
> 
> We have a tv, (with premium cable package) a wii u, I pads, I phones, I pods, desktop computer with dual screens, Nintendo 3ds's, Xbox 360, blu ray player with a library of movies, weights and a workout bench, stacks of mags, books, book shelves stuffed full of collectibles, and somewhere a couple of cameras, and a beginnings of a "toy" box, and various snacks stashed.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are a great wife and your husband is a very lucky man.... kudos to you!


----------



## johny1989 (May 21, 2014)

Well if your partner don't have any problem then Yup its good idea.. because I have read somewhere TV is good in bed room and there no side effect of that. so yeah its good..


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm on the fence about this one. Personally I think everyone could stand to have the tv off a bit more but I don't necessarily think it's horrible for the relationship provided people use self control 

We used to have our mac in the bedroom.It's the imac w/the huge monitor so we could watch movies and shows on it if we wanted. Sometimes it was cool to cuddle in bed w/each other and watch a good movie. 

I don't think we could ever stand having a regular tv w/cable in our room though. Neither person needs it to fall asleep and it seems like sort of a waste to have another tv setup going on. 

Dh is one of those people who constantly has the tv on whether he's watching or not. It drives me batty. I could go days without turning the tv on..unless I'm obsessing over a new game I enjoy the silence of our home without the incessant chatter of commercials,sports,and all the other crap.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

We have one in the bedroom but its mostly for me when DH is traveling. He does not like tv on in the bedroom at all. He feels bedroom is for sleep, sex, talking, cuddling. If it were up to me we would have sex, cuddle, turn on the tv and fall asleep. I would also watch it in the middle of the night when I wake up and can't get back to sleep. I just grab the Ipad or kindle instead.

H has no idea how much tv I watch when he is out of town. I do limit it to when baby naps during the day but when she does I have it on while exercising, cleaning, etc. And when I put her to bed when he is gone, tv is non-stop. Mostly HGTV.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Long ago I had one in my bedroom.

Now I don't. I won't again.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

No tv in our bedroom. The bedroom is our quiet oasis, meant for sleep, sex, and cuddling. I like it that way and it has worked out great for us.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

It's neither good nor bad, it's how you use it.

We have one. It's great.

Can be for "art films" when the mood strikes us.

Can be noise to cover up us making noise.

Can be great when we're exhausted and just want to watch the last 10 minutes of game of thrones in bed.

Can be great when the kids pile into our bed on Sunday mornings and we put some documentary on netflix and just chill with the whole family before we get up for the day.

We're not big TV watchers though, so it hasn't been a problem.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

I think it's a non-issue. If having a TV in the bedroom becomes a marital problem then well it's not the actual problem. An electronic device that doesn't force anyone to watch it is just not significant.


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

Can't say it has hurt our sex life in fact we turn on one of the music channels for some noise so the kids don't hear, of course they may know every time they hear country music coming from our room to keep away. I'm too afraid to ask.
Besides that I refuse to watch any more sponge bob well not now they are a little older but you know what I mean, the kids have the tv in the family room and we have the one in our bedroom. That and it is hard to watch shows on hbo or the like with the langauge and nudity.
Finally the tv has an off button just because you have it in the bedroom doesn't mean it has to be on all the time.


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

Never in 26 years.... and never will be a TV in the bedroom.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Wow... our view is not the common one here.. we've ALWAYS had a TV in our bedroom and would never want to live without one there.. with kids filling the house / downstairs... we like to shut them out - every night....and sometimes watch a steamy movie..(maybe once a week).... any time this happened in the past -automatically the sex was ON... also how we hold each other while watching...it's very hands on...

In no way has our TV been a hindrance to our sex life.. can't relate to that at all.....back in the day my H would say my BOOKS were, or the babies in bed.. but never the TV...

Funny how different couples are - in what they prefer and what could put a dagger in their sex life.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Wow... our view is not the common one here.. we've ALWAYS had a TV in our bedroom and would never want to live without one there.. with kids filling the house / downstairs... we like to shut them out - every night....and sometimes watch a steamy movie..(maybe once a week).... any time this happened in the past -automatically the sex was ON... also how we hold each other while watching...it's very hands on...
> 
> In no way has our TV been a hindrance to our sex life.. can't relate to that at all.....back in the day my H would say my BOOKS were, or the babies in bed.. but never the TV...
> 
> Funny how different couples are - in what they prefer and what could put a dagger in their sex life.


Our kids are in bed by 8 and 9 (younger and older). The living room is ours. :bounce:

I think what would happen in our home is I would watch the TV and H would try to sleep, which he can't when there's noise (so annoying...amg...I have to read in the living room if he's sleeping. Page turning sets him off :lol: ) But yea.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

It's summer vacation sooo out kids are up til early morning. I like sleeping in and not having to do a crazy morning routine, but is it back to school yet....lol

Still does not stop us from having sex. During the school year all is silent at 7/8 pm.....ahhh. So it's a toss up. Sleep in, kids up late, or up early and kids zonked out by 8...... Hard decision.


----------

